# Help Me Give Marc Emery A Namesake



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey guys... Im not the best when it comes to breeding, crossing and hybrids... but i know out there on this forum is tons of knowledge when it comes to this stuff... so heres what i am asking.. 
I have been talking to Marc Emery, and i think its time he got his own strain.... We all know Jack Herer is one powerful strain for a powerful man... so when asked what Marc would want his strain to be.. here was his answer: 

"I would really enjoy a white widow pure as well as White Widow crossed Haze crossed Blueberry. If you someone ever got a good cross of those three, they could put my name to it."


So now i ask... who can help me.. give marc what he deserves.. this man has given his life to the cause... i think its only right we give him something back for him to be remembered by for generations... 

So any suggestions on how to go about making this triple cross powerhouse???


----------



## Bubby (Jun 3, 2007)

Get in touch with the major seed companies who make their own crosses. I'm sure you'll get a ton of support, who wouldn't jump on the opportunity to have a major name like Marc Emery on their strain. 

Most people on this forum just grow for themselves. 
You want someone to make you seeds that'll sell like this? :confused2:


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 3, 2007)

I would consider a more affordable seedbank.. but i think crossing three strains into one..and maintaining stability might be more of an issue for one of those banks.... ive contacted sensi similar because i know they have a high standard and were the originator of the jack herer strain..


----------



## monster210 (Apr 21, 2011)

i live in b.c. and marc emerys strain has been goin around already. not sure of the genetic make up but its a clone only strain. a portion of the sales actualy go to marcs legal fund.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 21, 2011)

> 06-03-2007, 11:24 AM





> already been done


Doesn't surprise me since it's been 4 years since the last post on this


----------

